# Benötige Hilfe bei Datenrettung



## -mephisto- (15. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
mein Notebook (mit Windows XP) will nicht mehr so wie ich will.
Wenn ich ihn hochfahren will, kommt nur noch das Logo am Anfang, danach nur noch ein Blackscreen mit einem blinkendem Cursor oben links in der Ecke. Mehr tut sich nicht mehr. Ins Bios komme ich zwar noch, aber nicht mehr mit F8 in den abgesicherten Modus. Rechner piept da nur noch wenn ich F8 drücke... 

Habe gegoogelt, und gelesen mit der XP CD kann man mit der Reparaturfunktion "fixmbr" ausführen Jedoch habe ich auch gegoogelt, dass dabei einiges schiefgehen kann und danach die Partitionen endgültig weg sein können. Die Daten benötige ich jedoch dringend weil ich über ein halbes Jahr Bilder für ein Weihnachtsgeschenk für meine Großeltern gesammelt habe. Jetzt möchte ich die Daten retten, bevor ich fixmbr ausprobiere.

Habe mir die aktuellen `CT mit der Notfall CD gekauft und die Linux Live CD (Knoppicilin) gestartet. Habe mich genau an die Anweisungen gehalten, aber irgendwie funktioniert es nicht wirklich.

Ich starte ddrescue und gebe folgenden Befehl ein:
ddrescue /dev/sda /media/sdb1-Volume/problemplatte.img

Bekomme aber jedesmal die Fehlermeldung:
ddrescue: cannot open output file: no such file or directory

Was mache ich bloß falsch? Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?


----------



## killerkirsche (15. Dezember 2008)

ich hatte mal ein ähnliches problem.
habs dann zum fachman gebracht
der is über die installier cd von XP in die Fehlerkonsole gegangen.
dort hat er die festplatte mir "chkdsk" gerettet
ich weiß nich genau wie.
aber es war chkdsk.

wo befindest du dich, wenn du die Fehlerkonsole öffnest?


----------



## -mephisto- (16. Dezember 2008)

Keiner, der mir bei der Datensicherung helfen kann?


----------



## killerkirsche (16. Dezember 2008)

würdest du mir antworten,könnte ich dir helfen


----------



## deepthroat (16. Dezember 2008)

Hi.

@killerkirsche: bevor man versucht die Partition zu reparieren, sollte man erstmal ein Backup der Daten machen. Falls die Festplatte physisch beschädigt ist, kann ein Versuch der Reparatur alles noch viel schlimmer machen.



-mephisto- hat gesagt.:


> Habe mir die aktuellen `CT mit der Notfall CD gekauft und die Linux Live CD (Knoppicilin) gestartet. Habe mich genau an die Anweisungen gehalten, aber irgendwie funktioniert es nicht wirklich.
> 
> Ich starte ddrescue und gebe folgenden Befehl ein:
> ddrescue /dev/sda /media/sdb1-Volume/problemplatte.img


/dev/sda ist die gesamte Platte. Eigentlich solltest du nur die entsprechende Partition sichern. 

Gibt es denn das Verzeichnis /media/sdb1-Volume überhaupt?

Gruß


----------



## -mephisto- (18. Dezember 2008)

deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Hi.
> 
> @killerkirsche: bevor man versucht die Partition zu reparieren, sollte man erstmal ein Backup der Daten machen. Falls die Festplatte physisch beschädigt ist, kann ein Versuch der Reparatur alles noch viel schlimmer machen.



und genau das versuche ich (bevor ich mir alles zerschiesse)



deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> /dev/sda ist die gesamte Platte. Eigentlich solltest du nur die entsprechende Partition sichern.



Lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen und alles sichern 



deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Gibt es denn das Verzeichnis /media/sdb1-Volume überhaupt?



Meiner Meinung nach - ja, aber schau selber...

*testdisk*


> Disk /dev/sda - 120 GB
> Disk /dev/sdb - 320 GB


*
scanpartitions*


> /dev/sda1/media/sda1-PQSERVICE vfat
> /dev/sda3/media/sda3-ACERDATA ntfs
> /dev/sdb1/media/sdb1-Volume ntfs


----------



## deepthroat (18. Dezember 2008)

-mephisto- hat gesagt.:


> Lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen und alles sichern


 Wie willst du denn auf die Daten nachher zugreifen? Du brauchst die Partitionen einzeln als Image um es nachher auf einem Loopback Gerät zu "mounten". Wenn du alle Partitionen sicherst, dann hast du ja auch alles, nur nicht die Partitionstabelle, MBR etc.


-mephisto- hat gesagt.:


> Meiner Meinung nach - ja, aber schau selber...
> 
> *testdisk*
> 
> ...


Ich kenne die Programme nicht. Warum stellst du nicht einfach mit *ls* fest ob das Verzeichnis existiert, also die Parition gemountet ist? Poste mal die Ausgabe von *mount*.

Evtl. ist /dev/sdb1 auch nur Read-Only gemountet, dann wäre ja klar warum dd_rescue da nicht schreiben kann. Versuch doch mal mit *touch media/sdb1-Volume/abc* eine Datei anzulegen.

Gruß

PS: Verwende mal bitte für die Ausgaben von Programmen kein Zitat sondern lieber Code. Das läßt sich sonst schlecht lesen und ist ungünstig wenn man solche Beiträge zitiert.


----------



## -mephisto- (18. Dezember 2008)

deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Wie willst du denn auf die Daten nachher zugreifen? Du brauchst die Partitionen einzeln als Image um es nachher auf einem Loopback Gerät zu "mounten". Wenn du alle Partitionen sicherst, dann hast du ja auch alles, nur nicht die Partitionstabelle, MBR etc.



Sorry, wie gesagt so viel Ahnung davon habe ich nicht. Also muss ich jetzt die Partitionen einzeln sichern? Richtig? 
Kann ich beiden Partitionen auf der externen Festplatte unterbringen, oder überschreibt die zweite Sicherung die erste Sicherung auf der externen Festplatte?



deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Ich kenne die Programme nicht. Warum stellst du nicht einfach mit *ls* fest ob das Verzeichnis existiert, also die Parition gemountet ist? Poste mal die Ausgabe von *mount*.



Ich verstehe nicht genau was Du meinst. Was ist "ls"? Und wie poste ich die Ausgabe von "mount"?



deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Evtl. ist /dev/sdb1 auch nur Read-Only gemountet, dann wäre ja klar warum dd_rescue da nicht schreiben kann. Versuch doch mal mit *touch media/sdb1-Volume/abc* eine Datei anzulegen.



Einfach in die Kommandozeile eingeben? Was passiert dann? 



deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> PS: Verwende mal bitte für die Ausgaben von Programmen kein Zitat sondern lieber Code. Das läßt sich sonst schlecht lesen und ist ungünstig wenn man solche Beiträge zitiert.



Ok, werde ich in Zukunft machen. Wußte garnicht, daß das hier geht...


----------



## deepthroat (18. Dezember 2008)

-mephisto- hat gesagt.:


> Sorry, wie gesagt so viel Ahnung davon habe ich nicht. Also muss ich jetzt die Partitionen einzeln sichern? Richtig?


Ja.


-mephisto- hat gesagt.:


> Kann ich beiden Partitionen auf der externen Festplatte unterbringen, oder überschreibt die zweite Sicherung die erste Sicherung auf der externen Festplatte?


Das kannst du selbst entscheiden. Wenn du die Sicherungen in 2 unterschiedlichen Dateien vornimmst, wird auch nichts überschrieben. Du solltest nicht einfach irgendwas blindlings in die Konsole eingeben, du mußt doch erstmal verstehen was dort passiert und was der ddrescue Befehl macht. Das zweite Argument ist der Name der Sicherungsdatei.


-mephisto- hat gesagt.:


> Ich verstehe nicht genau was Du meinst. Was ist "ls"? Und wie poste ich die Ausgabe von "mount"?


"ls" ist ein Shell Kommando und steht für "list". Es macht das gleiche wie unter DOS der "dir" Befehl - falls dir das was sagt.
\edit: (zu mount) Du gibst mount ein und schreibst die Ausgabe hier rein.


-mephisto- hat gesagt.:


> deepthroat hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja. Einfach eingeben. Es wird versucht eine Datei namens "abc" im Verzeichnis /media/sdb1-Volume anzulegen. Falls diese bereits existiert wird das Modifikationsdatum der Datei geändert.

Gruß


----------



## -mephisto- (20. Dezember 2008)

Hier das Ergebnis von "mount"

```
rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)
proc on /proc type proc (rw)
sysfs on /sys type sysf (rw)
/dev/sr0 on /mnt-system type iso9660 (ro)
tmpfs on /ramdisk type tmpfs (rw,size=1048576k)
/dev/cloop on /KNOPPIX type iso9660 (ro)
/dev/cloop1 on /KNOPPIX2 type iso9660 (ro)
unionfs on /UNIONFS type aufs (rw,noatime,si=aacb4f26,xino=/ramdisk/.aufs.xino,noplink,dirs=/ramdisk=rw:/KNOPPIX2=ro:/KNOPPIX=ro)
unionfs on /home type aufs (rw,noatime,si=aacb4f26,xino=/ramdisk/.aufs.xino,noplink,dirs=/ramdisk=rw:/KNOPPIX2=ro:/KNOPPIX=ro)
usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,mode=1777,size=10M)
tmpfs on /UNIONFS/var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,size=10M)
tmpfs on /UNIONFS/var/lock type tmpfs (rw, noexec,nosuid,nodev,size=10M)
tmpfs on /UNIONFS/var/log type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,size=100M)
tmpfs on/ /tmp type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777,size=1G)
udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,size=20M)
```


----------



## deepthroat (20. Dezember 2008)

Hi.

Die Ziel-Festplatte ist also gar nicht ge-mountet. Das mußt du erstmal machen:


```
cd /media
mkdir sdb1
mount /dev/sdb1 sdb1
ddrescue /dev/sda1 sdb1/sda1.img
ddrescue /dev/sda3 sdb1/sda3.img
```
Gruß


----------



## -mephisto- (7. Januar 2009)

ich habe es geschafft mit "gentoo" einiges an Daten retten zu können. Allerdings ist eine Partion garnicht mehr ansprechbar und somit wohl alle dort gespeicherten Daten verloren 
(kann es an der ntfs Formatierung liegen?)... 

Unter anderem auch mein komplettes EMailadressbuch und sämtliche EMails 

Naja, nun habe ich mir eine neue Festplatte gekauft und wollte alles wieder raufspielen was ich retten konnte. Jetzt habe ich aber ein anderes Problem:
Auf der alten Notebookfestplatte war eine EISA Partition drauf deren Daten ich auch retten konnte. Nur wie kann ich auf der neuen Festplatte eine EISA Partition erstellen?  
Ich konnte im Internet nur Threads zum Thema EISA Partitionen löschen finden...


----------

